# Betamin Builder: the most powerful tool to build betting strategies. It's FREE!



## Betaminic (Nov 25, 2017)

Dear friends,

We present *Betamin Builder*, *the most* *innovative tool in the market to create sports betting strategies by applying hundreds of filters or conditions. *You can create strategies to find trends that have worked in the past with thousands of historical data, and all in a few minutes. Each time there is a game that meets the conditions indicated in the strategy, you will receive an email with all the necessary information to make the bet and with the minimum suggested odds so that you have a reference price.






From today you can* forget the spreadsheets or traditional methods, from today, you will be more efficient, *time is the best value and we don't always invest it correctly. Welcome to Betamin Builder, welcome to another way of investing your time and your bank.

You can also *follow strategies created by the Betaminic team. Periodically the best strategies will be published after a rigorous analysis, and will be made available to the public*, so that with a simple click you can follow the strategy you want and receive the picks by email.


How often have you wondered if it is profitable to bet on a market when certain premises (odds, period of time, leagues, team, streaks, etc.) are fulfilled?

Can you imagine that you can do all this in a few minutes? and that you also receive an alert in your inbox every time a game fulfills the conditions set? Stop imagining. here you have it!

*With Betamin Builder you will have access to :*

·  The most complete data of the* last six years*.

·  *54 *of the best *leagues *in the world.

·  More than* 100 filters* (odds, time, teams, leagues, back and lay streaks).

·  Access to over *100,000 football matches.*

·  The *most popular markets *(1X2, Over / Under 2.5 goals, Double Chance and Draw no bet).

·  Quick view of the results while creating your strategy.

·  *Three* types of *graphs* for your analysis.

·  *Maximum drawdown *to assess risk.

·  And much more that you can discover for yourself.

Don't wait any longer, visit us at *www.betaminic.com* and start enjoying this tool to improve your betting results.

See there, you  *it's FREE ! *


----------

